# Audi Wheelarch Liners - How to remove them..?



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi folks,

I've got a 2009 A3 and was giving the arches a scrub today but I could see there was loads of much behind the wheelarch liners. I don't want to snap the poppers off so I thought I'd check on here first about the best way to remove them. Some are felt and some are hard plastic and they're all a pain in the **** to clean. Any ideas..?

Here's some pics of today's quick scrub.

A quick spray with P21S... then a good scrub....


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

I dont know about the 09 A3 in particular, but most Audi's/VW's arch liners are held on with a load of 20 torx screws, maybe a couple of large plastic philips arrow head screws in the mix too on the Audi's.

Really easy


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah they look like torx bits, some of them just looked like wee poppers though. pretty fragile black plastic crap - bit disappointing in a car that price!


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

Again im guessing, but they are probably a 2 part clip, pull the center out and the middle then comes out. If this is the type I suggest investing in one of these:

http://www.diytools.co.uk/diy/Main/sp-45-3774-29611-draper-tack-lifter-195mm.asp?iCategoryID1=3774

My most used trim tool for non painted surphaces (im a fitter in a bodyshop) Will ensure you dont break the clip, and make it a painless procedure


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

MerlinGTI said:


> Again im guessing, but they are probably a 2 part clip, pull the center out and the middle then comes out. If this is the type I suggest investing in one of these:
> 
> http://www.diytools.co.uk/diy/Main/sp-45-3774-29611-draper-tack-lifter-195mm.asp?iCategoryID1=3774
> 
> My most used trim tool for non painted surphaces (im a fitter in a bodyshop) Will ensure you dont break the clip, and make it a painless procedure


Cheers mate - I'll be buying myself one of these!


----------

